# Most Popular Music Artist by State



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

I honestly couldn't tell you if I've ever heard a Drake song before. Definitely couldn't tell you if one was playing or not. I feel maybe I should listen to him some? But I hate Hip Hop/Rap. Also, who is Kevin Gates and Future? Results are based on streaming numbers.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2020)

TWO TRAILER PARK GIRLS GO ROUND THE OUTSIDE ROUND THE OUTSIDE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

So 4 rappers and Bruno Mars (who I'd consider pop/R&amp;B.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Idk who Kevin Gates is and I don't feel like googling him, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> ...* But I hate Hip Hop/Rap*....


So I'll try not to get on my soapbox, but I'm guessing your statement is based on the rap you hear on the radio/TV, etc. Rap/Hip-hop is an extremely diverse genre. If I said, "I hate rock" based only on a what gets played on the radio over the past decade, that might sound kind of absurd to people who know rock music. You have classic rock, alternative, punk, metal, emo, etc... and all that legitimately fits within the rock umbrella. Hip-hop is just as diverse (gansta, conscious, alternative, jazz-rap, pop, bounce, etc).

I'm not saying that you can't hate rap music; everyone is entitled to their opinion. But I wish there was more awareness around the varied types of rap music.

Ok, I briefly stepped on the soapbox, but believe me, I could go on. LOL


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

I dislike it all. The closest I've come is some Eminem songs back in the day, Better Now by Post Malone, and Gangsters Paradise by Like A Storm.

I hate things that are beat driven. As a musician (guitar, piano, synth, and banjo mostly) I enjoy musically complex material. And yes, even Slipknot is musically complex. I also enjoy the occasional symphony.

But when it's just heavy beats and 32nd notes on the high-hat, no thanks.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Well I went and looked at the top Hip Hop/Rap songs currently:




Then looked up the lyrics to the top one:




Yeeeeaaahhhh, definitely don't relate to these lyrics.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I dislike it all. The closest I've come is some Eminem songs back in the day, Better Now by Post Malone, and Gangsters Paradise by Like A Storm.
> 
> I hate things that are beat driven. As a musician (guitar, piano, synth, and banjo mostly) I enjoy musically complex material. And yes, even Slipknot is musically complex. I also enjoy the occasional symphony.
> 
> But when it's just heavy beats and 32nd notes on the high-hat, no thanks.


I'm not trying to defend all hip-hop. There's a ton of rap that I don't like, including a lot of the stuff that you just listed. But I do take exception that hip-hop isn't musically complex. I'd argue that it's not "beat driven;" it's lyric driven, more so than any other musical genre. It's the only genre where the lyrics are an intrinsic part of the music. With other genres there's music and melody, and then separately there are lyrics. You can completely change the lyrics without affecting the music. In hip-hop the lyrics are intrinsic to the music. And it's can definitely be up there with some of the most musically complex material across all genres. I'm not going to do a great job presenting this argument, so I humbly submit two videos to make my point for me. As a musician who's into musically complex material, I would expect that you'd enjoy them.

I'm not hear to change your mind. You don't have to like hip-hop. But I would like to increase everyone's awareness of the artistry of the genre. To quote Tupac, "[You] don't have to bump this, but please respect it.."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2020)

> 24 minutes ago, jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> I'm not trying to defend all hip-hop. There's a ton of rap that I don't like, including a lot of the stuff that you just listed. But I do take exception that hip-hop isn't musically complex. I'd argue that it's not "beat driven;" it's lyric driven, more so than any other musical genre. It's the only genre where the lyrics are an intrinsic part of the music. With other genres there's music and melody, and then separately there are lyrics. You can completely change the lyrics without affecting the music. In hip-hop the lyrics are intrinsic to the music. And it's can definitely be up there with some of the most musically complex material across all genres. I'm not going to do a great job presenting this argument, so I humbly submit two videos to make my point for me. As a musician who's into musically complex material, I would expect that you'd enjoy them.
> 
> I'm not hear to change your mind. You don't have to like hip-hop. But I would like to increase everyone's awareness of the artistry of the genre. To quote Tupac, "[You] don't have to bump this, but please respect it.."



Yep, I’ve always thought of rap/hip-hop as more akin to poetry. (Though maybe not a lot of the top artists...)

I joke that you can indeed spell crap without the C, but the truth is, I actually like some of what it has to offer. I usually choose metal/hard rock, instrumental/nu-classical, or acoustic guitar music, though.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> It's the only genre where the lyrics are an intrinsic part of the music.


This is just an ignorant statement. No offense. 



jean15paul_PE said:


> I'd argue that it's not "beat driven;"


The "music" in hip hop/rap is beat driven. Most of the time the same beat just repeats throughout the entire song. 



jean15paul_PE said:


> You can completely change the lyrics without affecting the music. In hip-hop the lyrics are intrinsic to the music. And it's can definitely be up there with some of the most musically complex material across all genres.


Completely inaccurate. You have ever even heard someone sing before? A singing voice is an instrument in itself and helps set the tones of the music, especially when different styles are used. Clearly intrinsic to music. Again, that other stuff is hardly musically complex. Most of the time, if there even are any instruments, it just repeats the same bar or two.

Sounds like those guys in the videos are trying too hard to make an argument that trash is music, too.

Let me be clear, I don't doubt it takes talent to come up with their lyrics and to spit them out as quick as they do, but it's not music.

This dude even says at 1:00 that rapping is focused on the rhythm, not the melody.





Do you have any examples of songs you think better represent the genre that I could try?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Completely inaccurate. You have ever even heard someone sing before? A singing voice is an instrument in itself and helps set the tones of the music, especially when different styles are used. Clearly intrinsic to music. Again, that other stuff is hardly musically complex.


I don't disagree with anything that you just said, but that wasn't the point that I was making. 

If you take a song from another genre, music and vocals. If you have the person singing the vocals sing the same notes, same intonation, same delivery, but different words, the music and melody of that song hasn't changed. They lyrics and meaning of the song has changed but the music hasn't.

In hip-hop, if you take a song, music and lyric. There is no way for the rapper to to change the words of the song without also changing the rhythms, vocal patterns, and delivery. The specific words are a key part of the musical composition.

I feel like you're responding to me as if in arguing that hip-hop is somehow better than other genres. To be clear, I'm not. It's not even my favorite genre. But I often hear people criticize hip-hop without an understanding of it and its art form.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> This dude even says at 1:00 that rapping is focused on the rhythm, not the melody.
> 
> Do you have any examples of songs you think better represent the genre that I could try?


So rhythm isn't music? I think drummers would disagree.

I'll get back to you on other songs. But it's not about better representing the genre. It's about representing the diversity within the genre.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

Have you ever gone over to a friends house to eat and the food just ain’t no good? The chicken all soggy the peas all mushed and there’s something that taste like wood, so you try and play it off like you think you can by saying that your full, but your friend says maw he’s just being polite he ain’t finished at all that bull...


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> If you take a song from another genre, music and vocals. If you have the person singing the vocals sing the same notes, same intonation, same delivery, but different words, the music and melody of that song hasn't changed. They lyrics and meaning of the song has changed but the music hasn't.
> 
> In hip-hop, if you take a song, music and lyric. There is no way for the rapper to to change the words of the song without also changing the rhythms, vocal patterns, and delivery. The specific words are a key part of the musical composition.


@jean15paul_PE I feel like this is true for both forms of lyrics, whether sung or rapped. The lyric still has a rhythm, a vocal pattern, a delivery. It may often play a bigger part in/be more central to Rap/Hip-hop but I think your point still holds true for lyric music in general. Although my above argument doesn't really serve any purpose in this discussion, (so sorry about that).

@Chattaneer PE Maybe people who blur the lines between poetry/rapping and singing would be more up your alley/be a good intro.
(Funny enough, Drake's style sort of fits this bill, although I'm not going to recommend him...) 

Try the below link to a Minnesota artist named Dessa.  I won't be offended if you don't like it, don't worry    At the very least, it may back up @jean15paul_PE's point that it's a hugely varied genre. 

Link: Dessa - Fire Drills  I'd say this is one of her more "Beat Driven" songs, but she sticks in some melodic singing sections. 
Side Warning - a few explicit lyrics in here. (Sparingly chosen for effect, in my opinion, but ye be warned).


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2020)

There is a lot of chatting/super good and adult conversation in this thread and I'm still sitting here going "why does it say genre when those are artist?I didn't know Bruno Mars was a genre of music.  What is that?  Accepting boyfriend that makes you feel amazing about your potential as a human being and treats you as you should be treated?"


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

JayKay PE said:


> There is a lot of chatting/super good and adult conversation in this thread and I'm still sitting here going "why does it say genre when those are artist?I didn't know Bruno Mars was a genre of music.  What is that?  Accepting boyfriend that makes you feel amazing about your potential as a human being and treats you as you should be treated?"


Didn't update from the other map.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

@Chattaneer PE so I feel like your criticism is that the non-vocal music in hip-hop is less melodic and less musically complex than other genres. In general that is a fair point; I don't disagree. But I feel like you're going a step further to say that means is not music. And frankly... that is complete bullshit. (cussing added for emphasis, not to offend.) Rap can be just as complex and artistic as any other genre. You don't have to like it, but implying that it's not music is blatantly disrespectful. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean that it doesn't hold value.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

So I'm not a fan of going to extremes to make a point. But since I've made the point about the variety within the genre of hip-hop and people are looking for something more melodic, these couple song came to mind. I'm sure there are better examples out there if anyone felt like searching.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

I always felt like rap has several different layers, there is the stuff that is mainstream that gets played in movies (like most of the hangover movie soundtrack), stuff that makes it way into the "typical" radio stations in a market,  and then there is a layer that doesn't even play on radio stations but is widely known by their fans.

There was a "controversy" at a Atlanta Falcons half time show several years back (I cant recall the name) but one of the rappers was pretty vulgar for a halftime show - the media made a big deal out of it. My friends who had the season tix next to me were literally flabbergasted that I had never heard of the guy- But well over half the stadium acted like Steven Tyler Walked out on stage and the other half was looking around going "who is this"?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

53 minutes ago, jean15paul_PE said:

So I'm not a fan of going to extremes to make a point. But since I've made the point about the variety within the genre of hip-hop and people are looking for something more melodic, these couple song came to mind. I'm sure there are better examples out there if anyone felt like searching.





I wouldn't consider Despacito to be Hip Hop/Rap. Though its Latin music, it very similar to Pop. But the "rapping" in this song is good. It has a distinguishable melody to it, and the only thing that makes it "rap" is all the quick rhyming.

Let's take a look at the top 5 Hip Hop/Rap chart:


WAP - Cardi B: No audible instruments other than an electronic beat. Singer "raps" (I use that term loosely here) over top of the beat. No distinguishable structure to the song. I would not categorize this as music.

ROCKSTAR - DaBaby: Acoustic guitar riff throughout the song. Not a bad riff, but it's literally repeated THE ENTIRE TIME. THE SAME FOUR BARS. Vocals are disjointed from the musical portion of the song. Very predominant electronic beat throughout the song, that to me gets old very quickly. I would not categorize this as music.

Laugh Now Cry Later - Drake: Starts off with some brass riffs and singing. Heavy beat comes in during the verse(?). At least he uses decent inflection when rapping to give a hint of a melody. There is a distinguishable song structure (verse, chorus, etc.) Overall, not bad and compared to the two above, I'd categorize this as music.

WHATS POPPIN - Jack Harlow: Begins with piano riff that, like #2, repeats throughout the entire song without variation. I also hear the same bass drum and hi-hat beat throughout the entire song. No discernible structure to the song. It's like there is a single 1 bar piano riff, and 1 single bar drum beat that are repeated the entire time. No melody to the lyrics. Essentially a quickly spoken word over top a simple drum beat and a never changing piano riff. This is going in the "non-music" category.

The Box - Roddy Ricch: Starts with a Eee-Err. Some synths in the background, but a very dominant electronic beat. There seems to be a verse/chorus/verse/chorus "structure." But the "singing" during the chorus is... interesting. This one leans more towards not music than it does towards music for me.

How about Rapper's Delight? A plethora of different instruments and melodies. Even though the singers are rapping, some of them still have a melody.

Sabotage by Beastie Boys? Music.

Hey Ya! by OutKast? Music.

These three should be insulted they're included in the same genre as the ones listed above. To be honest, I won't voluntarily listen to Rapper's Delight or Hey Ya! while driving to work or working out, but they're good songs.

So of the top 5 songs in the genre, with the top songs being the ones that currently define the genre, I'd only classify 1 as actual music. We don't just get to redefine the term "music" to fit what these artists are creating. It's an insult to musicians to call what they're doing music. So if you find me saying all that isn't music, you might want to take a step back and understand what makes music actually music. I can't just sit here and fart then call it music.

Maybe there are just too many trash "musicians" in the scene nowadays that are tainting the genre.


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 25, 2020)

In my head, rap and R&amp;B are two separate things. 

Rap is more based on the rhythm/rhyming of the words, so if there was no instrumentation/music behind it, you could still hear a 'full sound'.  There doesn't need to be a hard structure to rap since it is based on the speech of the rapper (I've heard multiple rappers riff of the same 'theme' and they all approach it differently, I especially like it when they make random 'noises' with their mouth, not beat boxing, but something similar, as a space filler to get back to a certain point in the rhythm/rhyme). 

R&amp;B is something that I feel is a more 'complete' version of what a music piece is usually defined as.  It usually has a theme/story of some type.  Has a set chorus/verse/bridge/verse/chorus structure and majority of the time has instrumentation in the background.

Do I enjoy listening to them both?  Yes.  Which one do I enjoy more screaming while having a good time?  Rap.  Preferred music genre: opera.

I think everyone's taste is different, which allows so many different types of music/interpretation of what is considered 'good'. 

Also, just on the subject of non-vocal vs. vocal, what about nonsense words?  One of my favorite pieces of music doesn't involve any 'real' words and I think it's pretty legit:


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Is this what tripping on LSD feels like?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> So of the top 5 songs in the genre, with the top songs being the ones that currently define the genre, I'd only classify 1 as actual music. We don't just get to redefine the term "music" to fit what these artists are creating. It's an insult to musicians to call what they're doing music. So if you find me saying all that isn't music, you might want to take a step back and understand what makes music actually music. I can't just sit here and fart then call it music.
> 
> Maybe there are just too many trash "musicians" in the scene nowadays that are tainting the genre.


So (1) I feel like your definition of music is far too narrow. You seem to want to define music around melody, harmony, and rhythm. That _*a*_ definition of music, but it is definitely not _*the*_ definition of music. It's very limited and leaves a lot of stuff out that I'd argue is obviously music. Do you consider instrumental drums music? There's no harmony and very little melody. Do you consider the didgeridoo music? That doesn't seem to fit that definition. What about an single vocal soloist with no instrumental accompaniment? I'd argue that a definition is built around melody, harmony, and rhythm focuses on the European musical traditions and ignores the contributions of other cultures. I was just googling some different definitions and I really like Merriam-Websters "the science or art of ordering tones or sounds in succession, in combination, and in temporal relationships to produce a composition having unity and continuity". That's a much more inclusive definition.

(2) I agree with you on many of your points on those song. In general I don't enjoy much of American popular music in any genres. But just because something isn't good music doesn't mean that it isn't music.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> So (1) I feel like your definition of music is far too narrow. You seem to want to define music around melody, harmony, and rhythm. That _*a*_ definition of music, but it is definitely not _*the*_ definition of music. It's very limited and leaves a lot of stuff out that I'd argue is obviously music. Do you consider instrumental drums music? There's no harmony and very little melody. Do you consider the didgeridoo music? That doesn't seem to fit that definition. What about an single vocal soloist with no instrumental accompaniment? I'd argue that a definition is built around melody, harmony, and rhythm focuses on the European musical traditions and ignores the contributions of other cultures. I was just googling some different definitions and I really like Merriam-Websters "the science or art of ordering tones or sounds in succession, in combination, and in temporal relationships to produce a composition having unity and continuity". That's a much more inclusive definition.
> 
> (2) I agree with you on many of your points on those song. In general I don't enjoy much of American popular music in any genres. But just because something isn't good music doesn't mean that it isn't music.


I feel like you're making assumptions about my definition of music and then making more assumptions about what I consider music, and then telling me I'm wrong about the assumptions you made for me.

A single vocalist is music. Though it may not have all three of the musical parts you described, it still has melody and rhythm (rhythm being the defined duration and spacing of the notes). Though the didgeridoo may be a drone, it is still producing a defined notes and the tongue is used to filter the tone for a melody even though it is only a single note, and a rhythm is also commonly applied by varying the spacing and duration of notes (I have a didgeridoo, not too good at it, but can drone on it).

So let's go back to what I said:



Chattaneer PE said:


> Let me be clear, I don't doubt it takes talent to come up with their lyrics and to spit them out as quick as they do, but it's not music.


I still hate Hip Hop/Rap. I still think Rap isn't music. Singing by itself is music. Rap by itself is not music. Just take a glance again at the top songs we covered compared to the definition you pick to believe (which is silly in the first place, because there is no "my truth" when it comes to music):



jean15paul_PE said:


> the science or art of ordering tones or sounds in succession, in combination, and in temporal relationships to produce a composition having unity and continuity


The rapping over top of the background is literally disjointed (lacking a coherent sequence or connection). That goes against unity and continuity. There was no art or science used to copy and paste the piano and guitar riffs over and over again. Those top rap songs go against even your own definition you chose to believe.

I feel like that fact that people have to make a case for rap being a style of music speaks for itself. You don't see anyone having to defend Rock, Blues, Country, Bluegrass, Latin, Metal, R&amp;B, World, etc. as being music, because they're obviously all genres of music.

Hip Hop just generally annoys me, but there's shouldn't be any quarrel over what I chose to dislike.

I am now convinced more than ever that rap isn't music.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Hahahaha @ Drake.


----------



## envirotex (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> The rapping over top of the background is literally disjointed (lacking a coherent sequence or connection). That goes against unity and continuity. There was no art or science used to copy and paste the piano and guitar riffs over and over again. Those top rap songs go against even your own definition you chose to believe.
> 
> I am now convinced more than ever that rap isn't music.


Try some Mac Miller.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> ROCKSTAR - DaBaby: Acoustic guitar riff throughout the song. Not a bad riff, but it's literally repeated THE ENTIRE TIME. THE SAME FOUR BARS. Vocals are disjointed from the musical portion of the song. Very predominant electronic beat throughout the song, that to me gets old very quickly. I would not categorize this as music.


I mean, an acoustic riff repeating for 3 minutes straight IS music, it's just repetitive/unimaginative (bad?) music.

I disagree that it doesn't have coherent sequence/connection, but I actually think the above definition of music (from Jean?) is too broad because "sounds in succession, combination, or temporal relationship to produce a composition with unity" would also include things like straight poetry / prose. 

A simple sentence, plotted out, can fit that definition. A sentence is sounds (words) in a specific order/combination to produce a composition (a sentence/a point in a novel/article).



jean15paul_PE said:


> So I'm not a fan of going to extremes to make a point. But since I've made the point about the variety within the genre of hip-hop and people are looking for something more melodic, these couple song came to mind. I'm sure there are better examples out there if anyone felt like searching.


If I ever make a band (which I actually very well might), I'm going to force everyone to wear vintage varsity jackets. They look sick.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I feel like you're making assumptions about my definition of music and then making more assumptions about what I consider music, and then telling me I'm wrong about the assumptions you made for me.


I concede that I am making an assumption about your definition of music based on my interpretations of your arguments. (Since you didn't present a specific definition.) I'm curious to hear how your would define it.



Chattaneer PE said:


> The rapping over top of the background is literally disjointed (lacking a coherent sequence or connection). That goes against unity and continuity. There was no art or science used to copy and paste the piano and guitar riffs over and over again. Those top rap songs go against even your own definition you chose to believe.


Every single statement above is patently false. I don't even know where to begin.



Chattaneer PE said:


> I feel like that fact that people have to make a case for rap being a style of music speaks for itself. You don't see anyone having to defend Rock, Blues, Country, Bluegrass, Latin, Metal, R&amp;B, World, etc. as being music, because they're obviously all genres of music.


To be frank, this statement demonstrates a lack of knowledge about music history. Nearly every emerging style of music was accused of not being music when it was new. This includes jazz, rock, ragtime, hip-hop, etc. Even Johann Sebastian Bach's compositions, which are considered genius today, weren't accepted in his lifetime.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> ... but I actually think the above definition of music (from Jean?) is too broad because "sounds in succession, combination, or temporal relationship to produce a composition with unity" would also include things like straight poetry / prose.
> 
> A simple sentence, plotted out, can fit that definition. A sentence is sounds (words) in a specific order/combination to produce a composition (a sentence/a point in a novel/article).


Sure Merriam-Webster usually does strive for very concise definitions. Here's a more in-depth definition that I like.



> Music is an art form, and cultural activity, whose medium is sound. General definitions of music include common elements such as pitch (which governs melody and harmony), rhythm (and its associated concepts tempo, meter, and articulation), dynamics (loudness and softness), and the sonic qualities of timbre and texture (which are sometimes termed the "color" of a musical sound). Different styles or types of music may emphasize, de-emphasize or omit some of these elements.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sure Merriam-Webster usually does strive for very concise definitions. Here's a more in-depth definition that I like.


I like that. Keeps room for things like didgeridoo droning (de-emphasized rhythm) and drumming (de-emphasized pitch/harmony). (Bonus link: Berklee Drum Set Duet)


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

so how do you two feel about Meat Loaf?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

O
M
G

I can't believe I didn't think of Bone when I was trying to think of examples of melodic rap. Man they were ahead of their time.

I shared the version that include the written lyrics because they can be difficult to understand.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I concede that I am making an assumption about your definition of music based on my interpretations of your arguments. (Since you didn't present a specific definition.) I'm curious to hear how your would define it.
> 
> Every single statement above is patently false. I don't even know where to begin.
> 
> To be frank, this statement demonstrates a lack of knowledge about music history. Nearly every emerging style of music was accused of not being music when it was new. This includes jazz, rock, ragtime, hip-hop, etc. Even Johann Sebastian Bach's compositions, which are considered genius today, weren't accepted in his lifetime.


Wrong. My statements are correct, and it sounds like you have no opinions of your own since you obviously have to keep googling different definitions of music since you can't form your own. We're just going to have to agree to disagree at this point because there's no changing our minds. Also, your statement on Bach is incorrect. His compositions weren't accepted? That's a stupid statement. His compositions were "accepted," he just wasn't seen as a genius or prominent composer mainly because he was poor and lacked a high social status like many other composers of his time. That doesn't mean that people didn't like his works during his time, though.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> If I ever make a band (which I actually very well might), I'm going to force everyone to wear vintage varsity jackets.


What instruments do you play?


----------



## csb (Aug 25, 2020)

But did you guys see where Lin-Manuel Miranda talks about how he used the evolution of rap to highlight how Hamilton was a new-thinker?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2020)

Who?


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> What instruments do you play?


Piano lessons growing up, self taught myself guitar since my dad had a couple sitting around. Sang in an a capella group(/beatboxed a little) in college.

I'd really love to pick up the mandolin (I really admire Chris Thile, of Nickel Creek/Punch Brothers) and cello someday. Or maybe drums, if I ever live somewhere where banging on a set won't bother 100 nearby families.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

> 1 hour ago, Road Guy said:
> 
> so how do you two feel about Meat Loaf?



Meatloaf is cool. I enjoy the few songs I know. I can't say I've ventured deep into his music.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Piano lessons growing up, self taught myself guitar since my dad had a couple sitting around. Sang in an a capella group(/beatboxed a little) in college.
> 
> I'd really love to pick up the mandolin (I really admire Chris Thile, of Nickel Creek/Punch Brothers) and cello someday. Or maybe drums, if I ever live somewhere where banging on a set won't bother 100 nearby families.


I want to start playing trumpet again. I played for a solid 6 years and then on and off for another couple. But that was like 20 years ago.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I want to start playing trumpet again. I played for a solid 6 years and then on and off for another couple. But that was like 20 years ago.


Get your son started on music-making early too. Good for the brain cells, or something. Reminds me, I'd love to try blowing into a clarinet sometime to see if I remember anything from band days.  Every time I hear one in a song, it makes me want to play.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Get your son started on music-making early too. Good for the brain cells, or something. Reminds me, I'd love to try blowing into a clarinet sometime to see if I remember anything from band days.  Every time I hear one in a song, it makes me want to play.


Yeah, he played trumpet in his elemenary/middle school band for 3 or 4 years. He enjoyed it, more socially than anything else.

He's starting high school this year and he's decided to drop band/music to pursue the engineering electives and robotics club that they have there. I can't really fault him for that decision.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, he played trumpet in his elemenary/middle school band for 3 or 4 years. He enjoyed it, more socially than anything else.
> 
> He's starting high school this year and he's decided to drop band/music to pursue the engineering electives and robotics club that they have there. I can't really fault him for that decision.









But yeah, there's only so much time  . Hermione, lend me your time-turner please.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 25, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> But yeah, there's only so much time  . Hermione, lend me your time-turner please.


Yeah, to be in the school band (an extracurricular) you have to take music as your elective course. As a freshman he only gets one elective, and he wanted to take Intro to Engineering.

I told him if he was interested in both he could pursue music outside of school, but he wasn't interested.


----------

